# Sticky Face..



## Shanelle (Jun 11, 2007)

I still keep thinking about a comment a coworker made a while back, when he touched my face.. "Why does your skin feel so greasy or sticky or something?" I have switched foundations alot since then but they all seem to leave a sticky softness or something? Maybe because all my foundations are full coverage?

Can anyone recommend a foundation that wont leave my face feeling sticky and wont rub off on clothing? A full coverage one if that's possible? Oh and mineral makeup [especially Bare Minerals] makes my face sooooooo oily! I'm using Estee Lauder DW right now. TIA.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe just try a tinted moisturizer? When I saw the title of this thread, I really thought you were talking about something else.. LOL


----------



## aziz artistry (Jun 11, 2007)

You should also try Temptu Makeup. It is silicone based and it might be what you are looking for. You don't need to air brush it on either - just use a brush or a spong.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

When I first apply foundation, it feels kind of sticky. But that goes away once I powder my face to set the makeup.

Maybe throughout the day, the oils in your face made the foundation feel sticky again? I would just suggest touching up with blot powder.






You could try Revlon Colorstay with softflex if you want to change foundations. It's similar to Double Wear in that it lasts long, but it's not sticky at all once it dries.



hth!


----------



## Limerick Laura (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't you hate when people say things like that? Certainly this person didn't think that would make you feel _good! _Little things like that stick with me too, sometimes even when I can't remember who said a particular backhanded compliment! But I will remember what was said. Rude!

Anyway, I have oily skin and I haven't worn foundation in years. I use cream concealer and a light dusting of mineral powder - too much also makes me look oily too. I feel like though I need coverage, liquid just exacerbates the problem.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 11, 2007)

tell him his nosehairs bother you and ask him why his breath stinks!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 11, 2007)

the most full coverage foundation I've found that's liquid and not sticky is lancome teint indole ultra. it kinda feels dry actually when it dries. For powder foundations, shiseido powdery foundation is really good too. hth.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't believe a guy would make such a comment. I agree with Angela maybe you might want to try a tinted moisturizer since its a lightweight formula



Good luck.


----------



## monniej (Jun 11, 2007)

i'd like to know why this dude is touching your face, but anyway - i like posner corrective cover creme. not oily, provides full coverage and lasts all day.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd like to know why this dude is touching your face, but anyway - i like posner corrective cover creme. not oily, provides full coverage and lasts all day. Me too, I don't remember anyone ever touching my face except my sis, my bff and my hubby.



As for the foundation, I wish I could help you, but maybe you could try a more matte type? Or a water based one? I think the only one I've actually seen is Maybelline Pure Makeup


----------



## Nox (Jun 11, 2007)

Why is this person touching your face?

Perhaps you can use a translucent finishing powder. I know that Bare Minerals has the "Mineral Veil" and it's quite popular with users of all brands of makeup. it gives you an airbrushed look (not that you don't already have flawless looking foundation, haha!) I think it will be compatible with what you currently wear.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tell him his nosehairs bother you and ask him why his breath stinks! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I like this one!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmmm....I kinda remember a sticky feeling with DW too. Not really sticky, but kind of textured.

What about MAC Studio Fix Fluid? It's pretty full coverage, cheaper and I haven't experienced any weirdness with the texture. It actually feels ultra smooth when it sets.

And tell the dude to keep his filthy mitts of your pretty face!!


----------



## Kemper (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is this person touching your face? *
I agree! I'm the only one who can touch my face! *


----------



## crazychic (Jun 12, 2007)

After I take off my makeup at night &amp; put on moisturizer my face is SO sticky - I have really dry skin so I need so much, but sometimes I use blotting papers to get off excess shine/greasyness, blotting papers work like magic..





Use a good finishing powder after foundation too.. powder will help cut down on any excess wetness.


----------

